
The 3-Door Monty Hall Problem - rajathagasthya
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/the-3-door-monty-hall-problem/
======
DerekL
So often when the Monty Hall Problem is posed, Monty's strategy is never fully
explained, so there's no way to solve the problem. At least here, the second
paragraph clearly states the rules.

